# Trout Rod



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Well could not go fishing this weekend so decided to try a new wrap (for me atleast) Dancing star








It's a lami 3 pc 904 cork under heat shrink handle with a cork fore grip.








It's the brightest one I've done in a while.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

i like alot!! specially the cork work ,very cool!


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

That's a beauty great job. Love the colors and handle work. What kind of thread did you use?


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

mmanolis2001 said:


> That's a beauty great job. Love the colors and handle work. What kind of thread did you use?


Thanks . It was Madera polyneon


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

fishnuttz said:


> Thanks . It was Madera polyneon


How many coats of CP and what kind of CP did you use to keep the colors crisp? I use Madeira threads as well and i have been having CP issues on the
past several builds. I attribute it to only using one thick soaking coat and wicking it off. I'm going to try using 3 lighter coat next build.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

mmanolis2001 said:


> How many coats of CP and what kind of CP did you use to keep the colors crisp? I use Madeira threads as well and i have been having CP issues on the
> past several builds. I attribute it to only using one thick soaking coat and wicking it off. I'm going to try using 3 lighter coat next build.


I put three coats of American tackle com. Acylic color presever. It says it does it in two coats I put on a third just to be sure.


----------

